

Reddit Users Steal Thousands Of Games From Electronics Arts - aynlaplant
http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1112713194/reddit-electronics-arts-free-games-101512/

======
r00fus
Better summary: "EA's coupon code hacked, gave away thousands of free
licenses."

Doesn't sound so bad does it? EA should shoulder the blame for a hackable
system that didn't have anyone closely monitoring for fraud. Also, would these
people have actualy purchased the game? Are the licenses transferable? - if
not, there might not have actually been much loss.

------
laserDinosaur
"EA Screws up and gives away thousands of games" is a better title. If
Wallmart misprints a coupon giving away hundreds of lawn chairs, we hardly
blame the people claiming the lawn chairs.

------
markbernard
Not stealing if their own system allows it.

